# Piles/ haemorroids



## GlamorganGuy (20 Aug 2021)

Not the easiest topic to broach, but hoping I'm among supportive folk here... For the first time in my life I seem to be suffering with piles and the discomfort and itchiness are really getting me down. I find it hard to discuss in real life but I would really welcome advice for anything that might bring me relief, what to do, if the problem will resolve itself. I have a healthy diet now but suspect this is the result of past constipation and straining on the toilet. Any remedies that can help me out?


----------



## OldShep (20 Aug 2021)

Had them a couple of times. First time I bought a specific cream. Second time I just applied Virgin Olive oil. If I ever suffer again my choice would be Olive oil.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (20 Aug 2021)

Thanks, I'll try this.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Aug 2021)

I have suffered from this and was even getting some bleeding. I found out it was all to do with diet, not getting enough roughage and fibre. I changed my diet but I believe the most benefit I got was from eating porridge oats for breakfast. I’ve had no problems at all for a few years now. Give it a go.


----------



## Electric_Andy (20 Aug 2021)

Germoloids cream. Works wonders, is very soothing and has mild anaesthetic in it so gets rid of the pain after 10 minutes or so. Apply up to 3 times a day (or check instructions on the packet). Don't wipe too hard and don't strain on the toilet. Just sit there for 2 minutes and let it come out; if it doesn't then get up and try again later!


----------



## Kajjal (20 Aug 2021)

As above had similar and it was due to diet and an under active bowel (not the real medical term). A bowl of bran flakes along with eating fruit and veg each day and luckily everything is back to normal. Much better after a couple of weeks and fine after about a month.


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 Aug 2021)

Diet.
Bidet or shower clean with cool water.
I found that cycling was easier than walking if your saddle acts to separate rather than compress the glutus maximus


----------



## presta (20 Aug 2021)

My father had piles, he persevered for donkeys years with Witch Hazel cream, but eventually opted for surgery, and I think that fixed it. I've had numerous colonoscopies relating to a bowel tumour, and they usually comment on a 'small pile', but without that I'd be unaware of it. I get nearly twice the recommended amount of fibre in my diet so my stools are usually pretty loose, but on the occasions they aren't, I find it's better to apply gentle pressure and sustain it continuously rather than straining hard.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (20 Aug 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> Germoloids cream. Works wonders, is very soothing and has mild anaesthetic in it so gets rid of the pain after 10 minutes or so. Apply up to 3 times a day (or check instructions on the packet). Don't wipe too hard and don't strain on the toilet. Just sit there for 2 minutes and let it come out; if it doesn't then get up and try again later!


Thanks. I'm trying Anusol right now but if anything it feels worse. Not straining is good advice but hard to follow. Even with a fibre rich diet I feel like nothing will happen unless I give it some welly.


----------



## vickster (20 Aug 2021)

Have you tried a stool softener like Dulcoease?
do you eat a lot of meat? Perhaps try to go more plant based?


----------



## Milzy (20 Aug 2021)

Don’t go riding on cold wet saddles. 
Try warm salt water baths.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Not straining is good advice but hard to follow. Even with a fibre rich diet I feel like nothing will happen unless I give it some welly.


One person's "_fibre rich_" is another person's "_fibre poverty stricken_"! 

My family members probably think that they eat plenty of fibre but I get bunged up every time I go to stay with them and eat what they eat. I never have that problem on my normal diet.

_This_ is fibre rich...







(That is _ONE_ serving! )


----------



## presta (20 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> One person's "_fibre rich_" is another person's "_fibre poverty stricken_"!
> 
> My family members probably think that they eat plenty of fibre but I get bunged up every time I go to stay with them and eat what they eat. I never have that problem on my normal diet.
> 
> ...


I eat 8 portions (640g) of fruit and veg a day, but that still only accounts for 30% of my fibre intake. Brown bread and breakfast cereal account for 49%.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (20 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> One person's "_fibre rich_" is another person's "_fibre poverty stricken_"!
> 
> My family members probably think that they eat plenty of fibre but I get bunged up every time I go to stay with them and eat what they eat. I never have that problem on my normal diet.
> 
> ...


This is basically what's happened to me. I returned from a stay with relatives, during which I didn't go to the toilet at all. I got home and found it was a case of Houston, we have a problem. Now drinking water and eating large amounts of steamed cabbage. Unfortunately even breaking wind hurts!


----------



## alicat (20 Aug 2021)

Not helpful to you, @GlamorganGuy, but if anybody wants to increase the fibre in their diet golden linseed is an easy way to do it.


----------



## PK99 (20 Aug 2021)

Off-topic: The locals in Cornwall refer to Tourists as haemorrhoids - they come down in bunches, turn red, and are a pain in the arse! 

On topic: Anusol cream and suppositories worked for me!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Aug 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> Germoloids cream. Works wonders, is very soothing and has mild anaesthetic in it so gets rid of the pain after 10 minutes or so.





GlamorganGuy said:


> Thanks. I'm trying Anusol right now but if anything it feels worse.



For the shorter term effects I agree with Electric Andy, Germaloids is the only cream that gave me pain relief and helped with the issue, it has lidocaine which dials any soreness right down. I tried the other creams and they did nothing at all.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Aug 2021)

None of the over the counter things are of any use. You need to see a GP and get something prescribed which is much more effective.
They may recommend surgery as a last resort.
One GP told me that she had surgery and the first bowel movement after the op was like passing a red hot cannonball wrapped in barbed wire. She was not wrong as I found out but bathing in warm salted water helped.
This was some years ago and things are probably not so bad now.


----------



## lazybloke (20 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> Don’t go riding on cold wet saddles.
> Try warm salt water baths.


An aunt suffers dreadfully despite a v good diet. She swears by a bath with salt (specifically Epsom Salts). I've always wondered if my 25kg bags of water softener salt would give her the same effect for a fraction of the price. A shame it's pressed into chunky puck shapes!


----------



## presta (20 Aug 2021)

GlamorganGuy said:


> I returned from a stay with relatives, during which I didn't go to the toilet at all.


I once had a stay in hospital when I didn't go at all. The staff just thought it was a big joke, so I refused to go home until they gave me a suppository.


oldwheels said:


> One GP told me that she had surgery and the first bowel movement after the op was like passing a red hot cannonball wrapped in barbed wire. She was not wrong as I found out but bathing in warm salted water helped.
> This was some years ago and things are probably not so bad now.


Since you raised the subject, my father's pile surgery was a bit grim too. The worst bit was when they pulled a packing piece out the day after, but it was quite a few weeks IIRC before he could walk far. That was about 40 years ago.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Aug 2021)

Yes, you really don't want to go for the surgery option. A friend of mine had it some while ago. I remember going to visit him in hospital after the op. He wasn't too comfortable. A nurse walked into his room to to take his temperature. Good job he's not a dog I remarked.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Aug 2021)

PK99 said:


> Off-topic: The locals in Cornwall refer to Tourists as haemorrhoids - they come down in bunches, turn red, and are a pain in the arse!
> 
> On topic: Anusol cream and suppositories worked for me!


Here the irreverent call them touroids.


----------



## Retread (20 Aug 2021)

Metamucil twice / day and an Probiotic for gut health is what they told me.


----------



## albal (21 Aug 2021)

Fellow sufferer. Here. Nightmare for a couple years or more. As others have posted. Over the counter stuff don't work for me. I,m on a repeat prescription of some ointment. Can't remember name proctosydal. Sounds about right. It works sort of. The the itching is getting me down. Gave up eating meat 2019. Still the same problems. Perhaps try junk food as not tried that yet!.. I'll take any advice.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Aug 2021)

Don't give up on the diet @albal . I had it for a few years at least as bad as you, bleeding and bad itching, as I said upthread.
I still eat meat but greatly increased intake of veg's and fruit together with Porridge oats for breakfast. I guess I'm lucky here as fruit is so cheap. We've got this ridiculously expensive blender which my wife bought but it's great for reducing fruit. Pineapple is of particular benefit but so is mango and others. I've had no problems for a few years now.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (21 Aug 2021)

albal said:


> Fellow sufferer. Here. Nightmare for a couple years or more. As others have posted. Over the counter stuff don't work for me. I,m on a repeat prescription of some ointment. Can't remember name proctosydal. Sounds about right. It works sort of. The the itching is getting me down. Gave up eating meat 2019. Still the same problems. Perhaps try junk food as not tried that yet!.. I'll take any advice.


Yup I can relate to that. Every time I cough it hurts down there. Starting to think that it's running that caused the irritation. Have looked online and it seems to be a common problem for runners (and cyclists to a lesser extent). Slapping on some Vaseline before going for a run/cycle ride seems to be the advice. I hope things get better for you. Also, I find bread really makes things worse and stopping eating it has helped in the past - the yeast can really cause bad itching.


----------



## Ridgeway (21 Aug 2021)

Had them for about 10yrs i'd guess, 3 suggestions:


Diet as others have suggested 
Cleanliness is hyper important
A decent cream to reduce the irritation when they flare up
Mine used to really bother me and i thought i was going to have to go to the grape harvester (as they say here), but my Doc was quite against it. Having since focused on No2 (no pun...) i can say it's really really important. Sweat is a real catalyst in causing a flare up, a simple dog walk in summer for me could achieve that but just make sure you keep clean. Wet wipes are really good but we banned those in our house a few years back so moist (wetted) regular loo paper is just as effective.

It's amazing how the old chalfonts can really grate on you and get you down

I keep a tube of magic creme (they all work pretty well) in my briefcase, in my travel bag, in my car and in the bathroom


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Aug 2021)

In case of inflammation when quick relief is required, buy (in a special colour so you KNOW what they're for) a cheap pack of facecloths/flannels. You want cheap ones, not thick luxurious ones. Wash a couple of times in with everything else to get all the 'finish' out of them.
Prepare approximately normal saline - teaspoon of salt dissolved in a pint of water. Soak a flannel in this, squeeze out a little of the saline so it's not absolutely sopping wet, place in a plastic bag or small tupperware-type container and place in the fridge for several hours. Do this with two or three of the flannels. 

When itching and inflammation is overwhelming, grab one of these icy-cold flannels in its box or bag, take it into the toilet with you and, holding it by diagonally-opposite corners, apply the wet and chilly thing to your itchy bit. 
Ahhhh Bliss!
Prepare a few freshly every day during a flare-up so you always have some ready for use. 
If you feel brave you can put them in the freezer or an ice compartment for a short time; you only want them barely slushy, no more.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (25 Aug 2021)

Overwhelmed by everyone's generous sharing of advice. Much of which I've followed, and I'm feeling 100% better and more positive mentally this week. Thank you so much folks.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> Had them for about 10yrs i'd guess, 3 suggestions:
> 
> 
> Diet as others have suggested
> ...


Wet wipes should be ok but I think general advice is to avoid soap when cleaning. Just plain water works. You can get portable bidets which sit on top of the loo seat which can be useful.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (25 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Wet wipes should be ok but I think general advice is to avoid soap when cleaning. Just plain water works. You can get portable bidets which sit on top of the loo seat which can be useful.


Yes a not-too-hot plain water shower seems to help a lot. Back on bike today and feeling absolutely fine.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2021)

I suffered the Nurembergs recentlymfor the first time after being stricken with diverticulitis. Anusol cream and suppositories worked very quickly.


----------



## NorthernSky (10 Sep 2021)

i consider myself pretty healthy but i've suffered from them on and off. 
think it's just some sort of pressure put in the wrong place and out they pop. once you've had them it's going to be easy for them to reappear probably. anyway, i've found some of the usual creams and suppositories to be useful at easing them. but nothing got rid of them quicker, it was just a matter of waiting it out. true story, i had one rupture, it was a blood bath! pray that never happens to you


----------



## GlamorganGuy (15 Sep 2021)

I'm mostly OK but occurrences are annoyingly unpredictable. I'm finding that eating the right stuff is absolutely essential. Unfortunately I'm having to avoid overly spicy foods. Plenty of veg like broccoli and cauliflower really help for going to the toilet without too much effort. Steamed cabbage is the best, boring taste-wise but drench in malt or cider vinegar and it's pretty damn good.


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2021)

Oranges are very fibrous too...and are ummm good stool facilitators


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Sep 2021)

vickster said:


> Oranges are very fibrous too...and are ummm good stool facilitators


Orange juice 'with bits' is effective for many, I believe. 
The issue is only very, very occasional for me, usually when a change of diet for a short period is forced upon me. I seem to have a naturally very fast 'transit time' for a Westerner; an occasional generous helping of sweetcorn kernels confirms that it's not slowed appreciably in over 50 years!


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Orange juice 'with bits' is effective for many, I believe.
> The issue is only very, very occasional for me, usually when a change of diet for a short period is forced upon me. I seem to have a naturally very fast 'transit time' for a Westerner; an occasional generous helping of sweetcorn kernels confirms that it's not slowed appreciably in over 50 years!


I can't drink orange juice, gives me heartburn and nausea!  Oranges are ok though in their fruit form (except all the bits get stuck in teeth)


----------

